# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Aanpak agressie en geweld tegen werknemers in de sector zorg en welzijn - Medical fac

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />
*Aanpak agressie en geweld tegen werknemers in de sector zorg en welzijn*
*Medical facts*
In de sector &#39;zorg en welzijn&#39; worden medewerkers geregeld met agressie en geweld geconfronteerd, variÃ«rend van schelden en beledigen tot (soms grof) lijfelijk geweld. Bijvoorbeeld omdat cliÃ«nten op deze wijze (snel) hun behandeling willen afdwingen, *...*
Arbeidsinspectie pakt agressie strenger aanNursing. Platform voor verpleegkundigen
Arbeidsinspectie pakt agressie in de zorg aanSkipr
Agressie en geweld in de geestelijke gezondheids- en verslavingszorgZorgkrant

*alle 4 nieuwsartikelen &raquo;*


Lees verder...

----------

